# Transmisor estereo - BA1404



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 7, 2006)

Hola, hace unos días monté este pequeño transmisor basado en un BA1404:

http://www.electronics-diy.com/BA1404_Stereo_FM_Transmitter.php

Creo oportuno aclarar que no fue nada fácil encontrar el circuito integrado (fue necesario caerles en gracia a los de una tienda de electrónica para que lo pidan al mayorista).

Hace dos días que lo tengo funcionando sin descanso y no se ha corrido de frecuencia. La calidad de audio también es excelente. Asumo que ya superó la prueba de fuego (sin mencionar que no tengo instrumentos de medida).

Mi cuestión es la siguiente. Para empezar, deseo conocer la potencia de salida del integrado y quiero armar un amplificador con dos transistores 2N4427 (que me sobraron de un proyecto que no funcionó. emisora experimental de fm.).


----------



## ric555 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola a todos/as
He encontrado una página en españa donde tienen parte de los componentes principales, se llama http://www.planetaelectronico.com/ y puedes encontrar el BA1404 en formato SMD y el cristal de 38 Khz, lo que no viene ahí es la bobina. Desearía saber, como se puede sustituir este componente, si es con un trimmer, ¿que valor habría que poner?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 21, 2006)

http://electronics-diy.com también tiene su "tienda". Proveen todos los materiales...

saludos


----------



## ric555 (Sep 21, 2006)

Muchas gracias DJ_Glenn, ¿sería posible buscar un sustituto a la bobina? 

Gracias


----------



## VichoT (Sep 23, 2006)

La bobina puedes hacerla tu mismo. toma un lápiz de grafito. un trozo de alambre esmaltado de 0.72mm de diametro (o una medida cercana el diametro no es concluyente en la caracteristica de la bobina .si influye en la capacidad de corriente pero al ser de baja potencia.) ahora toma el alambre esmaltado  previamente estirado y enrolla 3 vueltas y media en el lapiz ( en el dibujo tiene un nucleo de ferrita si no puedes hacerte de uno te recomiendo que le des mas vueltas ala bobina. hasta 5.5 vueltas creo que es aceptable) si tienes la ferrita insertala en el centro de cada espira (por el centro de la forma que armaste (un detalle que se me fue las espiras debes estar muy juntas entre si pero no una sobre otra   muy bien ordenadas)  la ferrita la envuelves en algun trozo de carton para evitar que el roze destroce el aislamiento del alambre. enciendes el circuito y comienzas a mover la ferrita hacia dentro y haca fuera hasta encontrar la mayor potencia.o cuando halles que quedo funcionando bien. luego fijas la ferrita justo en la posición que la dejaste al terminar el ajuste con algo de silicona y listo.

Si no tienes la ferrita podes hacer una bobina de 5.5 espiras como dije y el ajuste se hace separando las espiras una de otra o juntandolas (eso si todas deberan quedar separadas ala misma distancia) deberas ir probando que disposición te queda mejor. cuando termines la fijas con silicona y listo.

BYE!


----------



## ric555 (Sep 26, 2006)

Muchas gracias VichoT probaré con esto y en cuanto tenga algo ya os contaré los resultados.

Un saludo


----------



## Jorf (Sep 26, 2006)

Ya que estamos algunas preguntitas más: 

En el datasheet de este integrado hay un circuito similar pero que tiene bobina fija y un trimmer, yo creo que reemplazando el capacitor de 10pF que está en paralelo a L1 podrías regular por ahí y no tocar la bobina, te parece? 

Otra, cómo ves este circuito para hacerlo en una placa experimental? 

Y para finalizar, que antena utilizaste y que tipo de fuente? La fuente de la PC con un regulador 7803 nos puede servir?

Me olvidava, que alcance obtuviste?


----------



## VichoT (Sep 27, 2006)

Holas.Jorf.creo que te  podriaservir el cristal al cual haces referencia...aunque en lo personal no me gusta este tipo de codificacionesterio....(esta codificacion es por tecnica de muestreo yo prefiero al suma algeibraica de los canales...suenan mucho mejor un un buen receptor) lamentablemente es mas dificil de lograr y calibrar.

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 27, 2006)

Jorf:

Si vas a usar un capacitor varible palalelo a la bobina, gira el capacitor hasta la mitad de su recorrido y ajusta la bobina para que la frecuencia de emisión sea 98.1 mhz. Luego intenta llegar a los extremos del dial con el capacitor.

Hay que tener claro que la frecuencia fundamental es de 19 khz. El codificador del ba1404 necesita 38 khz para funcionar y generar la portadora estéreo. No he probado, pero se me ocurre que lo peor que puede pasar si se usa un cristal de otro valor es lograr emitir en mono. El decodificador del receptor funciona de la misma manera.

La protoboard no es la mejor de las alternativas al trabajar con rf. pero este circuito es tan simple que no deberían haber muchos problemas (ruido de fondo y armónicos).

Con una antena extensible (de un receptor) de unos 20 cm de largo, le saqué casi 1/2 cuadra, unos 50 metros. me pareció muy interesante ya que no creo que su potencia supere los 10mw.

La fuente que usé, era de un radiograbador.

Este transmisor fue todo un orgullo para mi (muy pocas cosas me funcionan). A un amigo le gustó y se lo cambié por un dinerillo que él quería gastar ( toy algo arrepentido porque tenía grandes planes de ampliación. en fin. ya lo pasado pisado. estoy buscando por la red algun oscilador que solo use un transistor BF199. quiero experimentar con transmisores más convencionales.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ric555 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola a todos/as

Para la bobina me he fijado en esta página 
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_bobina_nucleo_aire.asp

de forma que para un cable esmaltado de sección 0,8 mm se que cada vuelta la longitud de la espira aumenta 0,8, así por ejemplo para una espira de 3 vueltas sin dejar separación entre ellas la longitud es de 2,4 mm. de forma que si queremos conseguir 68 nH tengo que enrollar mi cable esmaltado en una barra de sección 6,2 mm

Si veis algo raro a esta deducción por favor comentármelo.

Un saludo


----------



## VichoT (Sep 28, 2006)

No he calculado tu bobina pero tu razonamiento es correcto si usas un alambre de 0.8 con 3 espiras la longitud de la bobina es de 2.4 mm.

BYE!


----------



## VichoT (Sep 29, 2006)

Holas.A todos. nuevamente se me queda algo en el tintero..... los posibles reemplazos al transistor 2N3904 por si no encuentran  son estos y estan en orden de correspondencia ...el 1º es mejor reemplazo que el 2º y asi sucesibamente.:

1º C9014
2º C9013
3º BC547

y todos los bjt se uso comun..son muchos para ponerlos todos pero estos son los mas famosos...en realidad a mi megusto con el C9014 pero me fue mas facil comprar el 2N3904 ene sos momentos con el C9013 tienen mas potencia pero necesitan trabajar mas en al dispocicion fisica delos elementos ademas de un pequeño disipador para el bjt.

BYE!


----------



## ric555 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hola a todos/as

En vista de que es complicado conseguir la inductancia variable del esquema del BA1404 que se propone, voy a sustiturlo por una bobina al aire y un trimmer, para ello os pongo una hoja excell para calcular el número de vueltas de la bobina y el rango del trimmer para conseguir las frecuencias deseadas 88-108. Desearía que le echárais un vistazo para ver si hay algo incorrecto.

Para calcular el número de vueltas he usado una formula de una página que he publicado en un post anterior y para capacidad del trimmer he usado una fórmula que viene en la excell.

Por favor si veis algo raro comentármelo.

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## Jorf (Oct 5, 2006)

Consigo el BA a 2 dólares, sin embargo no consigo por ningún lado el cristal, si le pongo un múltiplo como se 38Mhz o 380Khz andará?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 5, 2006)

Es importante que la base de tiempo sea siempre de 38KHz ya que es indispensable para el sistema multiplex estereo, si no utilizas esa frecuencia simplemente el receptor no podrá decodificar el canal estereo.


----------



## Jorf (Oct 5, 2006)

Efectivamente pregunté por todos lados y no lo consigo, se podrá emular esa frecuencia con un 555? Ahí si que ya no entiendo nada, pero igualmente, como ven mi loca idea?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 5, 2006)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente pregunté por todos lados y no lo consigo, se podrá emular esa frecuencia con un 555? Ahí si que ya no entiendo nada, pero igualmente, como ven mi loca idea?



Mas bien podrías llegar a esa frecuencia dividiendo frecuencias mayores, eso si, teniendo en cuenta que la base de tiempo debe ser generada por un cristal. Aunque no conozco valores comerciales de cristales que al dividirlos me de 38K, pero de seguro los hay.

Un circuito oscilador con el 555 es muy inestable en frecuencia, esto debido a que trabaja basándose en una red RC.

Saludos.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 6, 2006)

Un cristal con un multiplo de la frecuencia especificada en el circuito sirve también (76KHz.) pero hay que aclarar que deben usarse algo para dividir la frecuencia del nuevo cristal y que de exactamente 38KHz.

para hacer un divisor pueden usar un simple contador cuando usas un solo ffpp divides la frecuencia en 2 si usas 2 ffpp divides la frecuencia de entrada en 4 y asi. pero  es mas estable un divisor hecho para usarse como divisor.

BYE!


----------



## Jorf (Oct 7, 2006)

Ayer me voy a dormir, cuando voy a apagar la luz mis ojos observan un hermoso reloj a agujas tipo despertador, ahí nomás un golpe y se desarmó, me encontré con un cristal igualito al que hace referencia la página pero son nomenglatura, habrá posibilidades que sea de 38Khz? Leí que generalemente llevan de este valor. 

PD: El reloj era de mi hermano, lo tube que volver a armar pero ya conseguí otro! jajajaaaa....


----------



## jesus flores (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola queridos compañeros un  comentario sobre el transmisor con el ba1404, el otro dia compre los componentes menos el crystal que como ya sabemos no hay en el comercio , entonces lo que hice fue sacar un crystal de un reloj con lectura analogica; la verdad no se si sera un crystal pero es una pieza diminuta metalica como un cilindro pequeñito metalico desarme un control remoto de tele encontre una pieza de plastico con la sgte codificacion 4555 sera esto 45.55 khz? por lo que dicen en esta seccion los amigos el crystal de estos relojes  es de 32,22 y tantos khz no recuerdo el valor exacto , entonces anoche arme el circuito puse este crystal, lo prendi y me puse a buscar en la radio de mi walkman no se escuchaba nada de nada estuve asi por unos quince minutos tratando de encontrar algo pero nada entonces hice lo sgte retire el crystak del circuito y entonces sorpresa aparecio sonido de la musica que estaba transmitiendo ,es decir se logro hacer funcionar el circuito eso si en mono no en stereo entonces el crystal es necesario para hacerlo marchar en stereo pero sin este el circuito si marcha en mono, el sonido es bastante bueno no se que tal sera en stereo supongo es mejor, ultimamente han estado comentando sobre esa pagina ramsey ,Hay otro circuito con ba 1404 aqui ? el otro dia entre preo yo no vi ningun circuito sino bloques de circuito separados pero no vi el ba 1404,bueno  ese mi comentario sobre todo para los amigos  que no han logrado hacer funcionar circuitos con este integrado.Hasta luego Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 18, 2006)

Jesus, muy importante tu aporte. La unica diferencia que existe entre mono y estéreo es que en este último existe independencia entre los canales izquierdo y derecho. El sonido mono carece de esta "independencia", pero tiene menos ruido que el estéreo (por lo del multiplexor).

Resumiendo, si queremos un transmisor que funcione en mono, mejor ni gastarnos en conseguir el ba1404. En mi último post les dejé mi adaptación de la adaptación que VichoT realizó a un circuito que sacó de un libro. Lo único que compré fue el transistor que me salió unos $2 (pesos argentinos)...  así que con unos 5 mangos -menos de 2 dólares- tenemos un transmisor interesante y muy estable por cierto... Lo tengo funcionando desde hace días y si bien al principio se corrió mucho de frecuencia, luego se quedó en 98.3, con algunas pequeñas variaciones... de unos 100 khz para arriba y para abajo... pero 98.3 es donde se quedó. Será cuestión de mantener la temperatura controlada.

En la red hay muchisimos proyectos que emplean el ba1404, pero este me pareció el más serio y simple. Si buscamos algun proyectito estéreo y que no use este integrado que no solo es dificil de conseguir sino que el cristal (su corazón) también lo es, hay muchas otras opciones... Un pic necesita de un cristal, pero hay codificadores estéreo hechos a transistores... solo preguntenle a google, nuestro gran amigo!!!


----------



## ric555 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola a todos/as
Os comento mis experiencias con el esquema. Después de buscar por todos lados el famoso xtal lo he conseguido en planetaelectronico.com. Lo único que me ha sido imposible es la bobina así que he usado la opción que se propone en electronics-diy.com de trimer con una bobina al aire, para sacar los valores he usado una excel que puse en un post anterior. De este documento se saca el número de vueltas para un determinado valor de inductancia que queramos en mi caso 68 nH y luego para una determinada frecuencia sacar el valor del trimmer.

Despues de estar horas probando y probando dando vueltas al trimmer al final he conseguido que funcione ahora queda ver la estabilidad con esta configuración y ver si hay mucho corrimiento de frecuencia. De momento lo que si observo es que no le afecta la prueba de "toqueteo de componentes" es decir si tocas la antena con los dedos o tocas los botones del mp3 donde está conectado, ya que con otras emisoras que he construido incluso el pasar la mano por encima sin tocar nada hacía que oyeran interferencias. Con este esquema de momento eso no le afecta.

Si alguien tiene interes por ver como lo he montado comentármelo y mando fotos sobre todo de lo trimmer con la bobina.

Un saludo


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 2, 2006)

Despues de mucho leer los mensajes de este tema me convenzo de que les gusta hacer pero poco de leer, en la electronica si no se toman la molestia de leer la teoria lo unico que haran sera dar pasos de ciegos, de aqui para alla y lo mismo siempre.

Una cosa.

1- El dichoso Cristal no se puede cambiar por ningun otro pues este es la base de la subportadora de stereo y la señal piloto de 19Khz , si lo cambia transmiten la subportadora con otro valor y el receptor no la capta pues esta hecho para recibir la subportadora de 38Khz y sincronizarse con la señal piloto de 19Khz, por eso NO SE PUEDE CAMBIAR EL VALOR DEL CRISTAL.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Sep 13, 2007)

Adjunto a esta le envio la alternativa para reemplazar al cristal de 38 khz. que es muy dificil conseguir. Con un cristal de 4,864Mhz. y un divisor de frecuencia, en este caso esta un pic pero se puede reemplazar con un cd4060 alimentado con 5 voltios que funcionaria igual y a la salida obtendremos 38khz. para inyectar al ba1404


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola.

He visto que este tema comenzó, en septiembre del año pasado, y el punto de discusión es el cristal de 38KHz, difícil de hallar, y de como sustituirlo.

Aquí les mando un circuito que tal vez, (eso espero) los ayude.
Este consta de dos C.I. muy comunes, y un resonador cerámico de 455KHz (que se encuentra en la mayoría de controles remotos).

Escencialmente se trata de un oscilador de 455KHz, divido entre 12.

f=455KHz/12 = 37.917KHz, no es 38KHz, pero está muy cerca.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 7, 2007)

En vista de la dificultad en la consecución de algunos de los componentes de este circuito, les recomiendo este proyecto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-fm-estereofonico-50-mw-oscilador-lc-muy-estable-10514/

Donde nos proponen realizar un Emisor FM estereofónico 50 mW con oscilador LC y cuyos componentes son muy fáciles de conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 11, 2007)

Bueno amigos del foro, encontre una solucion, colocando un potenciometro de 50 k y un condensador de 82 pF se logra generar el estereo. Todo esta en el esquema de mas abajo. Yo lo tengo funcionando en estos momentos y suena de maravilla, no creo que sea la misma calidad que con el cristal pero encuentro que es la forma mas facil y lo mejor que ahora si se nota cuando uno balancea el audio iijijijii.
espero que les sirva.
saludos.

PD: Yo arme el esquema que sale en la pagina de pablin.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 12, 2007)

Esto es lo que necesitan:

La separación de canales es casi total. 

Cuando compré el kit no pensaba que el cristal fuese tan crítico.












Saludos. Si encuentro donde localizar el cristal de cuarzo ya les informaciónrmaré-


----------



## djchinomix (Nov 15, 2007)

Bueno antes deje un post donde dije que se podia reemplazar el cristal por un condensador en serie con un potenciometro, funcionaba pero generaba mucho aire de fondo, hoy como yo no me quedo tranquilo hasta que no funcione bien busque y busque y encontre otra forma que es un condensador (el mismo que se usaba para la forma anterior) pero ahora con una resistencia de 13 k, funciona excelente, la separacion es casi completa y el aire casi desaparece por completo. Pruebenla a lo mejor les gusta.
Aca dejo el esquema, es un condensador de 82 pF en serie con una resistencia de 13 k, en los pines 17 y 16 del ba1404 no coloquen nada.

Saludos.


----------



## rizome (Dic 4, 2007)

Saludos. Soy nuevo por aquí, y me encuentro con el mismo problema que muchos de vosotros.
El "Crystal 38kHz", y la "inductancia variable de 3.5 vueltas".

>>Sobre la Inductancia, buscando he encontrado esto:

*Conjunto forma bobina de 100MHz*

>>Por otro lado, he encontrado esto:

*Bobina variable, de montaje superficial. 68nH y 3.5 vueltas*
->Q nominal a frecuencia 	110 ±20% (@ 100)MHz


¿son algunas de las dos  lo mismo que lo que se especifica como: "*3.5 Turns Variable Coil* "?



>>Sobre el cristal de 38kHz, imagino que nadie lo ha encontrado en Madrid (provincia), ¿verdad? y la opción de Málaga... se pira de precio (pagar gastos de envío por un cristal de 60centimos de €...   no me parece una buena idea.)

He visto que han propuesto dos soluciones, con unas resistencias de 24k y variable de 50k, en lugar del cristal, pero... he leido que aunque se encienda en el receptor la luz de "_estoy recibiendo en estereo_", en realidad NO SE EMITE COMO TAL, con lo que no podrá haber separación de canales.
¿cierto? ¿sigue sin haber solución a la falta de cristal de 38kHz?


Att:
Rizome
2007


----------



## corsa (Dic 5, 2007)

El cristal de 38khz lo podeis sacar de unos auriculares inalámbricos de la marca "Tempi-tec" o "Welltech". Estos aparatos utilizan el BA1404 para generar el stereo. A la entrada de audio lleva también un integrado que hace de control automático de ganancia. Algunas emisoras piratillas utilizan este aparato como codificador stereo, con solo sacar el audio de la salida del BA1404. El sonido es realmente bueno.  

Estos aparatos los podeis conseguir en el "Lidl" y "Aldi" por menos de 30 euros. La semana que viene están anunciados en el "Lidl". Aunque es una pena cargarse el aparato para sacarle el cristal o el BA1404 ( no es SMD ). Pero si teneis uno estropeado podeis sacarlo de ahí.

Otra solución es la ya expuesta más arriba. Utilizar un filtro de 455Khz ( también los hay  de 456Khz, este os dará la frecuencia exacta ) y dividirlo por 12. El resultado es el mismo que con el cristal de 38Khz. El filtro lo podeis sacar de un mando a distancia o de una vieja radio. Suelen ser de color amarillo-naranja.

La solución de la resistencia y condensador, lo que hace es simular el cristal. Si en la radio se enciende el piloto de stereo el sonido es efectivamente en estereo, pero habrá problemas de ajuste por su inestabilidad. Soplido o ruido de fondo. De ahí el trimmer de ajuste de 50 K de las patillas 16 y 17. Con el cristal se ajusta y ya no hay que tocarlo. Con la resistencia y condensador habrá que retocarlo periodicamente cada vez que se oiga soplido.

Un saludo


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 5, 2007)

Rizome mirate este post que puse hace tiempo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/empresa-vende-cristal-38khz-proyecto-ba1404-4320/ aqui puedes encontrar una empresa que puse que se dedica a fabricar cristales de cuarzo, esta en Alcobendas, detras del centro comercial  Carrefur (el antiguo Continente), pedido minimo de 6 cristales. No sale barato pero es el sitio mas cercano que vi.


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola a todos.
De todos los que montaron el circuito y les sale ¿usarion el kit original?.
Yo encargué el integrado y el cristal a planeta electrónco (hará un año), pero como el integrado es SMD, lo mas probable es que la razón por la que el circuito no funcione es porque es bastante complejo montarle con soldadores de 30W (aun estando perfectamente montado y no existiendo cortos, lo mas lógico es pensar que esté fundido por dentro). Por eso me interesaba saber si usan el encapsulado normal, para evitarme ese problema.
Si alguien va encargar a esa página el cristal, les aconsejaría que pidieran material para varios proyectos (ya que los portes son algo carillos).
Un saludo.


----------



## rizome (Dic 6, 2007)

Gracias *corsa* por lo detallado de la explicación.
Montaré el "sustituto" con la resistencia variable (y lo ajustaré cada rato) a ver qué tal, y buscaré la manera con el 456/12 (aunque no sé cómo se monta eso...   ).
Mientras... seguiré buscando el cristal de 38kHz, que estoy seguro que tiene que hablero en Madrid... Y haberlo, a un precio DECENTE... pues pagar 9€ por uno que vale 0.6€ en Málaga... pues como que me da dolor de corazón... me sentiría "timado"... (eso, o consigo que alguien me lo compre allí, y me lo mande por correo... )

Destripar un cacharro de 30€, para sacar un crstal de 9, me parece peor idea , pero tomo nota.

Gracias *Alfgu*, por la información, pero sí, me siguen pareciendo unos ladronzuelos los de _inysa_, así que prefiero escuchar en _mono_, o ajustar periódicamente, antes que "regalarles" el dinero (o incluso pagarles los gastos de envío a los malagueños, que lo venden a un precio más "honesto")

Y... *Eduardo Rodriguez* ¿Todos los BA1404 son SMD?    No sabes la desilusión que me dás... aunque... tengo entendido... que hay una especie de "zócalos" para estos componentes... con lo que... el problema de la soldadura, quedaría "resuelto" ¿no?

Ya os contaré.


Por cierto.
Sobre las dos bobinas que os he puesto... no me habéis dicho nada.
¿Sabéis si son esas las que se necesitan?

Gracias a todos.
Rizome
2007


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 7, 2007)

Hola.

Las bobinas  a 100MHz, son las indicadas.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## corsa (Dic 7, 2007)

Rizome, yo personalmente miraría de sustituir el condensador que está en paralelo con la bobina, y poner un varicap y un trimer para variar la sintonía. Así podrás cambiar de frecuencia siempre que quieras sin riesgo a cargarte la ferrita de la bobina ya que son muy delicadas. Aquí te dejo el esquema.

Para Eduardo Rodriguez. Existen zócalos para SMD pero creo que apartir de 20 pines. Si hay de menos yo no los he visto, pero es posible que existan. Investigaré el tema.

Para no quemar los SMD puedes usar reguladores de potencia. De esos que sirven para adaptar el nivel de luz. Enchufas el soldador en el regulador y lo regulas hasta que veas que puedes soldar y desoldar sin riesgo de quemar nada. Y sobre todo que la punta esté bien límpia y utilizar estaño de alta calidad. No es mejor soldadura la que más estaño tiene, sino la más límpia.


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 7, 2007)

Hola de nuevo.
Los BA1404 que podéis conseguir en España (a no ser que conozcais otro sitio donde lo importen de USA) son todos SMD. El que viene con el kit original (electronics- Do It Yourself) es de encapsulado corriente (DIP). 
Sobre lo del estaño gracias por la recomendación. El que uso habitualmente es de tipo Sn 60 PbCu 2, que para aplicaciones de electrónica según me dijeron hace años es el que mas se usa.
Uno de los truquillos que uso como prueba para saber la calidad de mi soldadura es ver la forma que tiene en general. Debe tener la base mas o menos uniforme (digo mas o menos por si se trata de una placa hecha en casa) y forma de cono.
No creo que sea por calidad (pero nunca está de mas insistir en ese aspecto), pero he visto que se usan mucho condensadores de lenteja para RF. Quizás me convenga sustituir los que no lo sean. Los electrolíticos bien, las resistencias comprobadas... he barrido desde 88 a 108 y nada... no creo que esté emitiendo fuera de esa banda... Concluyo que el integrado esté quemado. 
Estuve buscando pero, momento solo he visto esto..
http://www.fersay.com/view/catalogo/ficha_articulo.php?seccion=266&id=199819_&lang=es
No he encontrado de 18 patillas que no sean cuadrados, así que seguiré buscando.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## rizome (Dic 8, 2007)

Hoy voy a empezar a soldar componentes. Sólo me falta el BA1404, que lo tenían agotado, y lo traen el Lunes. A ver cómo queda la cosa.  

De momento, me valdrá con emitir en mono, si ese es el mayor de mis problemas.   8) (Aunque he conseguido que una amiga malagueña ops:  me mande el XTAL de 38kHz por 1€ la semana q viene)

Ahora, mi preocupación es la bobina.  
Compré el "Conjunto forma bobina de 100MHz " que puse arriba, pero no es lo que creía.
Eso es un "set" para bobinar tú... así que poco tiene de "3.5 Turns Variable Coil" al menos hasta que la monte...   
De todas maneras, en la tienda me avisaron de lo mismo que *corsa*... que la ferrita se rompe casi con mirarla, y que la lubrique bien... así que tiraré de condensador variable.
Mi problema entonces es elegir una opción:
*OPCIÓN A:*
- Hacer como en el EXCEL de *ric555*: Comprar una bobina de 68nH (o fabricarla de 0,4 cm, y 5 espiras de cable 0.8mm) y ponerla con un condensador variable de 50pF, y ajustar desde él
*OPCIÓN B:*
Hacer como recomienda *corsa*: Montar con varicap y trimer, y ajustar desde la resistencia variable.




Aunque no me quedan claras algunas cosas de este montage.
->RVariable: 10k. Indicas que montada en la patilla 11. Hasta ahora, esta patilla estaba LIBRE...    
->Varicap (¿tiene alguna especificación?)
->¿Qué diablos es el "OSO"?  ¿Indicas que se ponga sólo la bobina de 68nH; y en lugar del variable de 50pF, el varicap y el trimer de 10k? ¿O el "OSO", es la bobina+condensador, a la que luego añadimos el varicap y trimer?

y... *Eduardo Rodriguez*...  siento decirte que en Madrid, tienen, en todos los sitios en que he preguntado, el BA1404 "normal"... ni SMD ni na...  Así que si sigues teniendo problemas, y lo necesitas...


Saludos, y gracias.
Rizome.
2007


*PD: *Sí, lo sé... soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica, y las diez "cosillas" que habré montado hasta ahora, no tenían bobinas, ni varicaps, ni condensadores variables...   Así que gracias por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## corsa (Dic 8, 2007)

Rizome.
- La RVariable de 10k la puedes poner a la patilla 11 o al negativo o GND, como quieras.
- El varicap puede ser un BB205 o similar, si es otro alargando o acortando la bobina conseguirás central la frecuencia de trabajo.
- El OSO es OSC "oscilador", reprenta el circuito que tienes ahora. Puedes quitar el condensador o dejarlo como está, y añadir seguidamente el resto de componentes. Si lo quitas, el condesandor de 5pf deberá ser de 10pf.

Si utilizas una bobina al aire construida por tí mismo ( 4 a 6 espiras ), cuando lo tengas todo ajustado enciende un vela y deja caer cera encima de la bobina. Con esto evitaremos vibraciones que se transmitan como audio al emisor, y se escuchen como pequeños golpes metálicos en la radio. Así conseguiremos una mayor estabilidad en frecuencia y mejor calidad de sonido. En FM la excursión de frecuencia debe conseguirse siempre mediante la señal del audio ( música, voz ), cualquier vibración de la bobina afecta a la estabilidad en frecuencia del emisor y a la calidad del sonido final.

Si conoces tiendas en madrid que vendan el BA1404 en su tamaño normal sería bueno saber si venden por internet. Me interesa el tema. Tengo el encargo de fabricar un emisor para una radio municipal de un pequeño pueblo y necesito varios componentes que no encuentro en mi provincia.


----------



## rizome (Dic 8, 2007)

corsa dijo:
			
		

> [...] Si conoces tiendas en madrid que vendan el BA1404 en su tamaño normal sería bueno saber si venden por internet. Me interesa el tema. [...]


Es secreto...


Claro que lo digo! y más con lo que me estáis ayudando.

*Conectrol*: Es la mía de referencia. Desgraciadamente, creo q no venden por internet. Es de lo más baratico que he visto.
*Telkron*: Es tan cara, como conocida. Ambas cosas mucho. (el precio, dobla al de conectrol en casi la mayoría de componentes). Complementa a Conectrol en lo que no tiene la primera, y al revés. *VENDE POR INTERNET.*_ (los precios, se solicitan como "presupuesto")_
*Merchan*: Esta era nueva para mí hasta ayer. Está en Alcobendas. Los precios, son similares a los de conectrol. *VENDE POR INTERNET.*_ (en la propia página te marcan los precios cuando te registras)_

*PlanetaElectronico*: La tienda malagueña. que ya ha salido en algunos post a cuenta del cristal de 38kHz. Parece barata y honesta (venden el cristal a 68cents, en lugar de a 8€) *VENDE POR INTERNET.*


Espero que encuentres lo que busques.
Rizome
2007

PD: no estaría de más, abrir un hilo con tiendas de componentes por provincias (¿o ya lo hay?)

PD2: Si construyo mi bobina de 4-6 vueltas... ¿será mejor que haga las vuetas seguidas, o mejor que deje aire entre ellas, para que la cera escurra entre las mismas y que así queden mejor "aisladas" frente a las vibraciones como comentas?
Imagino que un pegote de pegamento Termofusible, valdrá igualmente, ¿verdad?


----------



## corsa (Dic 8, 2007)

Rizome, puedes hacerlo como quieras siempre que las vueltas queden bien sujetas. Pero no te aconsejo que utilices pegamento termofusible, siempre será mas fácil quitar la cera en caso de que tengas que ajustar o cambiar la bobina por algún motivo. 

Gracias por poner las tiendas. En Telkron ya he visto varios componentes que aquí no encuentro.


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 8, 2007)

rizome dijo:
			
		

> y... *Eduardo Rodriguez*...  siento decirte que en Madrid, tienen, en todos los sitios en que he preguntado, el BA1404 "normal"... ni SMD ni na...  Así que si sigues teniendo problemas, y lo necesitas...


Que raro...
Precisamente los BA1404 que yo tengo les compré uno a conectrol y otro a Planeta Electrónico. Y al menos por entonces no había mas que SMD en ambas tiendas, el resto desistí de preguntar porque me habían contado que Conectrol era la más importante, si no había ahí ni por internet....
Pasado mañana mismo llamo a Conectrol para hacer el pedido. Caramba, muchas gracias por avisar ^_^
Un saludo.


----------



## corsa (Dic 9, 2007)

Una cosa muy importante que hay que recordar. La alimentación del circuito debe estar siempre lo más filtrada y estable posible. Y *no superar nunca los 3 Vcc de alimentación, de lo contrario quemareis el BA1404*.

Podeis utilizar un regulador 7803 para conseguir los 3 voltios, pero es dificil de conseguir. Una solución es utilizar un 7805 y aplicar a la salida una resistencia de 220 Ohm y seguidamente un diodo zener de entre 2.1Vcc a 2.7Vcc y alimentar de ahí al BA1404. Recordad, más de 3 Volts estropea el chip. No olvideis también incluir un filtro de radiofrecuencia en el positivo de alimentación ( tipo VK200, añadiendo uno o varios condensadores a cada uno de sus extremos. ). Aquí os dejo un esquema. El filtro también podeis cambiarlo de posición y ponerlo despues del zener. 

Nota: Si encontrais el 7803, del esquema solo teneis que quitar la resistencia y el zener.


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 10, 2007)

hola amigos....al fin encontre el famoso cristal de 38 khz, antes tenia el condensador con la resistencia en serie pero *ahora me doy cuenta que el cristal es esencial para su funcionamiento en estereo*, desaparesio el zumbido de fondo, aumento su potencia de emision, y lo mejor de todo separacion de canales al 90 % y mas diria yo. El cristal lo encontre en una tienda dedicada a transmisores y esas cosas me costo $1500 pesos chilenos (menos de 4 dolares)
Estoy HAPPY (Feliz) Ahora quedo conforme con este proyecto y comienzo a armar otro....
Saludos A todos y espero que ustedes encuentren el cristal tambien...Suerte


----------



## corsa (Dic 11, 2007)

Djchinomix, es imposible que poniendo el cristal te aumente la potencia de emisión. El cristal solo sirve para conseguir la frecuencia necesaria para hacer el multiplexado y señal de stereo. No afecta a la potencia de emisión. En todo caso querrás decir que ha mejorado la calidad de emisión.

Ahora, el siguiente reto, hacer un PLL para el BA1404. ¿Quién se atreve?


----------



## rizome (Dic 11, 2007)

corsa dijo:
			
		

> [...] Ahora, el siguiente reto, hacer un PLL para el BA1404. ¿Quién se atreve?


¿Sería como añadirle esto?


----------



## Dano (Dic 11, 2007)

corsa dijo:
			
		

> Djchinomix, es imposible que poniendo el cristal te aumente la potencia de emisión. El cristal solo sirve para conseguir la frecuencia necesaria para hacer el multiplexado y señal de stereo. No afecta a la potencia de emisión. En todo caso querrás decir que ha mejorado la calidad de emisión.
> 
> Ahora, el siguiente reto, hacer un PLL para el BA1404. ¿Quién se atreve?



Creo que no vale la pena hacerle un PLL al BA1404, para eso te armas el verónica PLL, un circuitazo.

Saludos


----------



## corsa (Dic 11, 2007)

Dano, ya se que no vale la pena. Pero las personas que suelen montar el BA1404 suelen ser principiantes y no creo que se atrevan a montar el veronica. Personalmente lo considero un circuito no acto para principiantes ( y anticuado para lo que hoy en día se monta ). Si se atreven a montar el vero, mi enhorabuena. Mi intención solo era animar a estas personas a ir más allá. 

Hace unas semanas tuve la oportunidad de ver un emisor comercial de ultima generación y es una autentica pasada, nada que ver con los esquemas que corren por la red, como por ejemplo el veronica y los pll que utilizan un PIC y el TSA5511 o el SAA1057. Eso es prehistoria, pero van bien para experimentar.


----------



## Dano (Dic 11, 2007)

corsa dijo:
			
		

> Dano, ya se que no vale la pena. Pero las personas que suelen montar el BA1404 suelen ser principiantes y no creo que se atrevan a montar el veronica. Personalmente lo considero un circuito no acto para principiantes ( y anticuado para lo que hoy en día se monta ). Si se atreven a montar el vero, mi enhorabuena. Mi intención solo era animar a estas personas a ir más allá.
> 
> Hace unas semanas tuve la oportunidad de ver un emisor comercial de ultima generación y es una autentica pasada, nada que ver con los esquemas que corren por la red, como por ejemplo el veronica y los pll que utilizan un PIC y el TSA5511 o el SAA1057. Eso es prehistoria, pero van bien para experimentar.



Pero creo que el mejor de los que andan rulando por la red es el verónica, claro que hay mejores, el tema es consegur los esquemas y/o los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## corsa (Dic 12, 2007)

Dano, el pll del veronica es muy arcaico, realiza divisiones innecesarias. El Vco es bueno. Si quereis mi consejo utilizad el VCO del verónica y aplicarle el PLL del Pira. El resultado es el mismo y es más sencillo y compacto.

Para los que no encontrais el cristal para el BA1404 *aquí os dejo un esquema que os dará la frecuencia exacta de 38Khz* apartir de un filtro de 455khz y con solo ajustar un condensador variable. El circuito tiene unos pocos años, pero está sacado de un generador stereo profesional.


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, les propongo buscar la forma de mejorar mas el transmisor BA1404, en el sentido del osilador, mas estailidad, potencia, etc.
Yo me conformaria con unos 200 mW, y que sea mas estable porque en el mio al mover el cable RCA con el que le mando el audio se corre la frecuencia, al moverlo de posicion , y con la temperatura porsupuesto. Agradeceria mucho sus ideas.

PD: No hablo de agregarle PLL.

Saludos A Todos


----------



## corsa (Dic 12, 2007)

Djchinomix, poco se puede hacer mas para estabilizar la frecuencia del BA1404 que no se haya dicho ya:

- Alimentación superestabilizada y filtrada, añandiendo choques radiofrecuencia VK200 en la alimentación.
- Verter cera en la bobina para evitar vibraciones que produzcan desviación de frecuencia y una modulación parasitaria.
- Utilizar componentes de calidad y especiales para radiofrecuencia.
- Soldaduras superlímpias.
- Las patillas de los componentes lo más cortas posibles.
- Meter el circuito en una cajita metálica / aluminio.

Si quieres aumentar la potencia encontrarás varios circuitos por el foro con 1 o 2 transistores. Si te decides a montar un amplificador de 1 o más watios, te aconsejo que lo alimentes con una fuente independiente a la que utilizas con el BA1404 y añadir igualmente filtros de radiofrecuencia en la alimentación. Esto es muy importante.

Hace como 20 años me hice un amplificador de 4 vatios con tan solo un BC537 y un BFS23A. Lógicamente para lograr esta potencia con el BA1404 necesitarás al menos 3 transistores. Utiliza para la etapa final un 2N3866, te dará mayor potencia que el 2N4427. Y sobre todo no te olvides de añadir un buen filtro pasabajo a la salida de antena.


----------



## Dano (Dic 12, 2007)

corsa dijo:
			
		

> Utiliza para la etapa final un 2N3866, te dará mayor potencia que el 2N4427



Agrego a lo comentado por Corsa, los transistores de radiofrecuencia son caros, muy caros, primero averigua cuanto cuestan en tu país y luego piensa si vas a continuar con el proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## rizome (Dic 12, 2007)

corsa dijo:
			
		

> - Alimentación superestabilizada y filtrada, añandiendo choques radiofrecuencia VK200 en la alimentación.


Después de mirar cómo meterle la energía al BA, he pensado en algo así:







¿Porqué un LM317?
Tengo entendido que es más exacto (gracias a su zener interior) con la tensión q suministra, que el 7805 y el zener q propones en unos post anteriores. ¿me equivoco?
(incluso creo que es más "fiable" aún el LM1086, quizá algo más caro, pero con mucha menor caída de tensión. Creo que le vale con 1.5V con respecto a la salida, en lugar de los 3V del LM317. Aunque da menos tensión (15V, frente a los 37V del LM317), sobra para nuestro BA1404)


*Una última cosa.*
Tengo la "manía", de hacer los circuitos "MINI"... con todos los componentes casi "pegados" (no llegan a tocar, pero le andan cerca)... y pistas lo más cortas posibles...

Tenía pensado montarlo algo así... todo bien apretadico...






¿Es esta una mala manía para RF?
¿Debo dejar "respirar" a algún componente en particular del circuito q nos ocupa? ¿Cuánto?



			
				corsa dijo:
			
		

> - Las patillas de los componentes lo más cortas posibles.


Las resistencias, al montarlas en vertical xa ahorrar espacio, una patilla es enana, pero la otra... todo lo largo que es la propia resistencia... ops: 


*GRAAAAAACIAS.*
Rizome
2007


----------



## corsa (Dic 13, 2007)

Rizome, con el esquema del LM317 corres el riesgo de quemar el BA1404 si superas los 3Vcc de alimentación en el caso de no ajustar bien el trimer, además de encarecer el proyecto al tener que emplear mas componentes en el circuito. Puedes hacerlo si quieres, pero particularmente creo que con el 7805 y el zener es más que suficiente. Si encuentras en 7803, mejor.

*Una cosa muy importante.*
Si el cable que alimenta al circuito es algo largo, sería muy recomendable *poner el filtro de radiofrecuencia* detrás del zener,* lo más cerca posible del BA1404, si es posible en la misma placa*. Si te fijas, la bobina osciladora está conectada al positivo, cuando lo habitual es a negativo, por eso es tan importante en este circuito poner el filtro de radiofrecuencia lo mas cerca posible de la bobina. Así *evitaremos que el cable de alimentación *actue de antena y *afecte a la estabilidad de frecuencia y produzca ruido o zumbido*. Esto no es tan crítico si pones el circuito de alimentación y filtro en la misma placa que el BA1404.

En cuanto a poner las *resistencias verticales, no es aconsejable en radiofrecuencia*. Esto crea capacidades e inductancias parasitarias que puede afectar al funcionamiento del circuito. Lo mismo digo de poner los componentes muy separados, sobre todo en la fase osciladora, esto puede hacer que las pistas algo largas hagan efecto de bobinas y afecten al funcionamiento. Lo habitual es aislar la fase osciladora del resto de componentes con una caja metálica a masa. En el caso del BA1404, a ser tan simple el montaje, basta con encerrar todo el conjunto en una cajita, de forma que quede aislado de posibles perturbaciones de la fase amplificadora y de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## rizome (Dic 13, 2007)

corsa dijo:
			
		

> [...] corres el riesgo de quemar el BA1404 [...] en el caso de no ajustar bien el trimer[...].


Elegí el LM317 para poder alimentarlo con 1.25V, *o* 3V, en función de si estaba el transmisor cerca del receptor (coche, por ejemplo), pues leí en algún sitio, que así , al alimenterlo con menor potencia... ¿distorsionaba menos?.
Pensé quizá poder cambiar entre zener de 2.7 o 1.25, pero creo q no hay menores de 2V, y mis limitadísimos conocimientos tp me permiten buscar alternativas más que las del "regulador variable". ops:
En cualquier caso, el potenciómetro tengo pensado cambiarlo por resistencias del valor apropiado en cada caso (330ohm, o "0ohm", para cada caso)



			
				corsa dijo:
			
		

> [...] Si el cable que alimenta al circuito es algo largo, sería muy recomendable *poner el filtro de radiofrecuencia* detrás del zener,* lo más cerca posible del BA1404, si es posible en la misma placa [...]*.


Tomo nota de esto. Aunque en mi caso irá todo en la misma placa es un consejo interesante si alguna vez se me ocurre hacer algo así (pues no tenía ni idea de eso... ops



			
				corsa dijo:
			
		

> [...] Lo habitual es aislar la fase osciladora del resto de componentes con una caja metálica a masa.


Aunque como dices, es suficiente con meter, simplemente, el conjunto en caja metálica... ¿cual es la fase osciladora en este caso?
¿La de la bobina+condensador? (o varica+trimer+bobina...) (La marcada en rojo) (patas 9-10) ¿o algo más?

*Rizome
2007*


_*PD: *Lo sé... ya debería saberlo... pero es que el mundo de la electrónica... aún es nuevo para mí..._

GRACIAS *CORSA*, POR TU PACIENCIA y la precisión de tus respuestas. 
(y a los demás, que seguís ayudando a _novatillos _como yo.)


----------



## corsa (Dic 14, 2007)

La fase osciladora en este caso sería la bobina + condensador + varicap + BA1404. El trimer es mejor déjarlo fuera de la cajita para que puedas cambiar de frecuencia cuando quieras, pero sería bueno poner en la patilla central del trimer un condensador de 1nf a masa.


----------



## César Humberto (Mar 2, 2008)

Por favor necesito la modificación del pll verónica utilizando el pll pira.


----------



## mariofer (Mar 4, 2008)

Este BA1404, me esta volviendo chiflado. Conseguí el cristal de 34khz, y me hice el impreso de electronics-diy, pero no logro que funcione como se debe. O sea, logro captar la señal solo si el receptor está al lado, y con una calidad bastante pobre.
Veo, sin embargo, que es un circuito bastante confiable, que a muchos les anda bárbaro.
En fin, seguiré revisando a ver si veo algo...


----------



## necpool (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola Mariofer, si conseguiste el bendito cristal de 38 Khz ya casi lo tienes al equipo, revisa la bobina, que media critica en la pagina 1 del post dan una idea de como construirla, otra idea que te puedo dar es que en vez de usar un capacitor de 10pF fijo, junto al cristal utilices uno variable, pero la bobina me parece media critica talvez puedas modificar alguna de las que traen algunas radio y basandote en lo dicho en pagina 1, la construyas.
no bajes los brazos ya casi lo tenes.
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 23, 2008)

Tengo entre manos armar otro tx con el ba1404, pero no consigo el cristal... en fin, sin el cristal estaría trabajando en mono y así es como lo voy a hacer trabajar hasta que consiga el dichoso cristal. Ahora bien... Tomando como referencia el circuito del primer post como le debería conectar un sintetizador pll?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Amigo glenn en post anteriores se colocó un esquema de como sustituir el cristal!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Amigo glenn en post anteriores se colocó un esquema de como sustituir el cristal!



Anthony, el cristal no se puede sustituir. Si no se coloca el cristal adecuado simplemente la señal emitida no es estereofónica.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bueno creo que me falto colocar " UNA posibilidad de utilizar un cristal de distinto valor (circuito anexo)" o mas bien para experimentar!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 27, 2008)

Al parecer eso de usar resistencias y condensadores es una alternativa totalmente válida porque lo vi mucho buscando en google. Algunos usan solo condensadores, otros agregan resistencias...

Todavía me queda la duda de como agregar un sintetizador pll. Estuve mirando el fm25 de ramsey, pero no se que debo tener en cuenta para adaptar un pll que no sea ese... o sea, es probable que el 'pll out' no necesite de ninguna modificación... pero el 'pll in' trabaje con una tensión distinta de la que el sintetizador puede entregar para corregir la frecuencia...

ojo, tengan en cuenta mi inexperiencia y si le estoy pifiando feo a lo que razono haganme el favor de decirlo.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 11, 2008)

que tal amigos del foro les doy una casa que tiene los cristales de 38khz y la bobina se llama disconse,, la pag con la direccion y el tel es: www.discomse.com.ar  , los precios de la lista estan mal es aca en capital espero les sirva

saludos mnicolau segui rindiendo los parciales asi y vamos a tener un excelente tecnico


----------



## lauritta (Abr 17, 2008)

hola a todos!

estoy interesada en fabricar un transmisor inalambrico de la guitarra electrica al amplificador y me preguntaba si este circuito me funcionaria?

gracias por la atensión prestada


----------



## juanchon (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola a todos, la pagina es dicomse.com.ar. Saludos.


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Abr 20, 2008)

necpool dijo:
			
		

> Hola Mariofer, si conseguiste el bendito cristal de 38 Khz ya casi lo tienes al equipo, revisa la bobina, que media critica en la pagina 1 del post dan una idea de como construirla, otra idea que te puedo dar es que en vez de usar un capacitor de 10pF fijo, junto al cristal utilices uno variable, pero la bobina me parece media critica talvez puedas modificar alguna de las que traen algunas radio y basandote en lo dicho en pagina 1, la construyas.
> no bajes los brazos ya casi lo tenes.
> saludos


Hace poco encaré el proyecto ba1404 y, como se imaginarán, tengo pendiente de comprar el cristal 38 khz . La inductancia variable de 3.5 la fabriqué con 3.5  vueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado en nucleo de ferrite, pero al contrario de lo que han experimentado algunos miembros de este foro, mi circuito ni aparece en el rango 88 108 mhz del receptor. Revisé mil veces el circuito y esta todo según lo publicado en /www.electronics-diy.com/BA1404_Stereo_FM_Transmitter.php.
Desde ya agradecería sugerencias. No quisiera seguir adelante si el cristal hace solamente la conversión a stereo.
Gracias.


pd: El cristal 38 khz lo tiene Dicompse Soluciones 
Horario
Lun. a Vie. 
10.00 a 17.30hs
Tel: (5411) 4923-7690-
(5411) 4923-1945 
Fax 5411) 4922-1601
Doblas 1126
(CP 1124)
Buenos Aires
ARGENTINA
http://www.dicomse.com.ar/general.php


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2008)

MarianoCarlos, hay muchas cosas que pueden hacer que el circuito este fuera del rango de un receptor comercial. Ultimamente experimenté que errarle por poquito al diametro, a la longitud o a la sección del alambre hacen que se sintonise en cualquier parte, incluso fuera de la banda comercial.

Como dice el texto que citas, un condensador variable es buena solución. Normalmente con el condensador es vas a una determinada parte del dial (un rango) y luego retocas la bobina hasta que se queda en la frecuencia deseada.

Si tenes un analizador de espectro todo te resulta mucho más fácil... yo no tengo, pero me manejo al tun tun... el reproductor de mp4 al menos me permite ir más abajo de 87.5 puesto que tambien se banca la banda japonesa.

De cualquier manera, probá...

Ahora, estás seguro de que está funcionando el cto? En ocasiones, cuando usas alambre barnizado, es medio dificil soldar... a veces logras sujeción mecánica, pero no contacto eléctrico y por las caracteristicas de esta bobina, nisiquiera es necesario que sea barnizado.


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Abr 20, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu aporte DJ Glenn. De verdad valoro mucho tu pronta respuesta. En verdad es tal cual como decis; el tema de  no contar con herramientas de medición adecuadas, te lleva inexorablemente a trabajar al tun tun.
De todas formas me voy a centrar en dicha bobina que, a pesar de estar bien soladad, no habia sido consebida como pieza crítica en el armado.
Ya me pongo a laburar.

Paralelamente a este proyecto, estoy arrancondo con uno similar basado en ic Max2606 que también es stereo. 

Aguno de estos tiene que funcionar. .. sino... será otro.
Apenas tenga novedades las cuelgo del foro.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2008)

Tambein sería insteresante ver si el ba1404 está bien... no debería extrañarte que te vendan semiconductores quemados jeje

Ahora, el max2606 no es estereo... es un vco muy bonito, pero no tiene multiplexor. Seguramente tiene dos resistencias que hacen de mezclador pasivo para que la señal del canal derecho e izquierdo se 'fundan' o 'mezclen'. Conseguiste este integrado? que formato tiene? donde lo conseguiste? cuanto cuesta? Por mis pagos no existe.


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Abr 24, 2008)

Lo tiene Technical Srl Mendoza 2656 - Rosario - Argentina. Su costo es de $ 30, y el formato es el de un integrado común de 6 pines. Tambíen tienen el BA1404 a $ 5,50.
Afortunadamente, y gracias a tus consejos, descarté el max y me aboqué a la reconstrucción de  la bobina del ba1404 obteniendo un éxito rotundo.
Como dato extra, aprovecho para comentar que probé la posibilidad de reemplazar el cristal por el circuito alternativo porpuesto en el foro (un capacitor cerámico de 82pf+resistencia de 13k) y para sorpresa mía y de muchos escépticos funcionó en estereo. No solo lo detectó el receptor, sinó que existe una división claramente perceptible entre los canales.
Ahora pienso construir una fuente adecuada y agregarle un aplificador 1w que ví por ahí basado en el 2n 4427. Veremos que pasa.
Muchas Gracias por todo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 24, 2008)

El max2606 está bastante saladito... pero no te aconsejé que no lo compres... de hecho, me parece interesante. Luego le construis un codificador estéreo y un sintetizador pll y listop!

Ahora, el ba1404 no va a ser suficiente para excitar el 2n4427... A decir verdad vas a necesitar de más de una etapa para llegar a la potencia necesaria para que el 2n4427 te entregue 1w. Aca te adjunto circuito de un ba1404 con un 2n2222 a la salida que supongo tiene una potencia maxima de 200 nanowatts (0.000000020 watts)... como veras, estas lejos de 1 watt. 

En el caso de construir un amplificador de 1w, ni te calientes en comprar el 2n4427... cuesta como 15 mangos... por la tercera parte del precio tenes el 2n3866 que  es exactamente lo mismo para estas aplicaciones.

Yo te diria que le meta para adelante con este proyecto y con el del max2606. es cierto que se trata de un integrado bastante caro, pero por demás simple en su aplicacion. estaría buenisimo poder emplear ese vco con un estéreo de este tipo:







De caulquier manera, existen integrados que incorporan el modulador con codificador estéreo y pll todo listo para usar...


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Abr 24, 2008)

Ok. Adelante con el 2n2222. Lo que sí, me gustaría alimentarlo con mayor tensión que al BA1404. Creo que eso me haría ganar algo más de potencia. Pensé en acercarme a los 12 v. 
Otro cosa que quisiera , una vez encontrada la frecuencia más apta para el transmisor y construido su antena(dipolo simple), es reemplazar el trimmer 47p por un capacitor fijo.
Como lo ves?.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 24, 2008)

Lo del condensador fijo es al ñudo, como diría josé hernandez en el matín fierro... si le pones un trimer, te complicas menos al ajustarlo. O sea, tenes para jugar con la bobina y el condensador... en cambio, de la otra manera, solo tenes la bobina y consiguientemente estás más limitado.


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Abr 26, 2008)

Dj: siguiendo tu consejo ya agregué el 2n2222 como etapa final y logré algo más de potencia. Me pregunto se podría improvisar una configuracion Darlington con otro 2n2222, o es al gas intentarlo.
Como esta el circuito actualmente no llega a los cinco metros sin obstaculos, y necesito por lo menos 10 paredes de pormedio.
Gracias.


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Abr 29, 2008)

Después de renegar bastante logré que este circuito funcione aceptablemente. De hecho la calidad de sonido es buena y en estereo.
Ahora bién, estuve buscando la forma más adecuada de elevar un poco la potencia del transmisor; y dada la bajísima potencia que irradia dicho circuito, no veo más remedio que hacer varias etapas. Para ello, elegí el transitor 2n 3866 y un circuito posteado en este foro, que promete 100mw - 1w.
Ya se que con la bajísima salida del ba1404 es imposible lograr 1 watt, pero creo que sí podría ser al menos un paso previo para lograrlo.
La pregunta del millón, que por otra parte entiendo puede valerme la expulsión de este foro por animal y que igual me atrevo a formular, es si no puedo hacer una configuración Darlington con dos 2n3866, y así ahorrar etapas.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Espero sepan disculpar mi ignorancia.


----------



## gsusrc (May 3, 2008)

HOLA! Disculpen la ignorancia, en verdad soy nuevo en esto y estoy armando este proyecto, como puedo variar la frecuencia de salida, es decir que yo pueda escojer pasar de 89.9 a 103.5? o es una frecuencia fija? y ni en juego usar un cristal de 4MHz?


----------



## MarianoCarlos (May 4, 2008)

La frecuencia se varía con el trimer (47pf) que va entre el pin 10 y +3v. En realidad el trimer más la inductancia de 68 uH en paralelo, reemplazan la inductancia variable imposible de conseguir.
En cuanto al cristal, tiene que ser si o si de 38 khz para lograr el estereo. De todas formas te conviene concentrar los esfuerzos en lograr que el receptor capte lo mejor posible la señal del oscilador y en esto el cristal no tiene nada que ver. Para esto tendrás que jugar con la bobina y el trimer.
Te recomiendo leer las ocho paginas que hay el foro al respecto, dado que esta muy bien explicado este tema.
Además te aclaro que el proyecto funciona muy bien. Asi que adelante. Mucha Suerte


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Jun 9, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Lo del condensador fijo es al ñudo, como diría josé hernandez en el matín fierro... si le pones un trimer, te complicas menos al ajustarlo. O sea, tenes para jugar con la bobina y el condensador... en cambio, de la otra manera, solo tenes la bobina y consiguientemente estás más limitado.


dj glenn:
Necesito tu ayuda.
Tengo el ba1404 funcionando y hace unos días terminé un proyecto con tda7000 (receptor fm). Todo va muy bien, pero quisiera darle más estabilidad por lo que pensé en reemplazar el circuito lc (tanque) ,tanto del ba1404 como el tda7000, por un cristal de 40mhz. Es realmente así de simple?. o debe acompañarse el cristal con algun otro componente.?
http://www.huarpe.com/electronica/osc/oscilador-xtal.html
(circuito electrico equivalente)

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola MarianoCarlos, la verdad no tengo mucha idea sobre como adaptar un oscilador a cristal a este integrado. dejame buscar un poco sobre esto. Lo que si creo es que el circuito tanque tiene que estar si o si.


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok. Muchas Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 10, 2008)

Por ahí encontré esto: http://rf-net.net/old/new_page_168.htm

No tengo idea de lo que dice el texto... pero en una de esas es lo que estas buscando.


----------



## MarianoCarlos (Jun 11, 2008)

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## vassillij (Ago 28, 2008)

hola compañeros foreros......le cuento que el integrado lo consegui.....pero el cristal es imposible de conseguir he visitado como 7 casas de electronica y ninguna lo tiene..... heee asique vuelvo hacer la misma pregunta....¿donde puedo conseguir el cristal de 38 khz?.... desde ya muchas gracias....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 28, 2008)

El cristal de 38 no es fàcil de conseguir... pero lo podes improvisar... podes usar un 555 como se explicò en este tema, podes usar un resitencia y un condensador en serie, como ya se explicò en este tema. Solo es cuestiòn de leer pàginas anteriores. Segùn vengo aprendiendo... los cristales no tienen la estabilidad que dicen... por eso es que se ve mucho eso de poner un condensador en serie al cristal (como en el circuito propuesto inicialmente). Cada tanto (en la mayorìa de los casos, cada mucho), hay que retocar el valor del condensador o cambiar el cristal, pero esto es despues de muchas operaciones o años de operaciòn.

Tengo funcionando un codificador estèreo un poco màs rebuscado que esto y el tono de 38khz se hace con una resistencia y un condensador variable en serie. En fin... funciona.

De ultima, si es solo para probar, supongo que es posible generarlo con la tarjeta de sonido de la pc. (si no es mucha ganzada de mi parte)


----------



## vassillij (Ago 29, 2008)

haaa... ok... lei lo del 555, pero tambien lei que no se puede remplazar.... bueno gracias por contestar, te voy hacer caso y voy a probar con el 555..... le pongo un condensador con un potenciometro multivuelta en el clk del 555 y veo que pasa  lo unico que no tengo con que medir frecuencia...asique no me va a quedar otra que probar de oido...jeje


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2008)

Pues, es bien simple... si el tono no es multiplo de 76, el decodificador lo ignora y en el receptor solo vas a tener una señal mono (te sale por los dos canales, pero no tiene independencia entre ellos). Así que probá alimentando el circuito con un solo canal de audio (izquierdo o derecho) hasta lograr que salga por un solo canal. al desconectar ese canal y conectar el otro, deberias tener el otro canal muteado o con un audio muy dèbil. suerte.

Ah... o màs util todavìa... por la red està dando vueltas un programita que te permite usar tu pc como frecuenciometro y osciloscopio. està limitado a las capacidades de tu tarjeta de sonido, pero para leer un tono de 38kilos supongo funciona... (tu tarjeta de sonido deberìa poder grabar a 44100khz) de ultima, no perdes mas que dos minutos de tu tiempo con probar. Insisto en que al parecer los cristales trabajan a la menor frecuencia posible y su valor comercial es solo un armònico... asì que cualquier multiplo de 76 te deberìa funcionar...


----------



## vassillij (Ago 30, 2008)

glen....exactamente es lo que tengo pensado hacer...eso de usar el osciloscopio virtual.... otra cosa que se me ocurrio es con el cool edit o el sound force, crear ondas por canal, por ejemplo, en el canal L y R meter notas de 440hz osea la nota LA y asi alternarlo entre canal y canal por doferencia de tiempo, nose es una idea..... despues que lo termine les comento... salga bien o mal... luego les cuanto..... bueno para despedirme te doy las gracias glen


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 30, 2008)

Pues mejor sería hacer eso mismo pero con un tono de 1khz con 100% de modulaciòn. Así de esa manera tambien ajustas el nivel de audio.


----------



## vassillij (Ago 30, 2008)

y el nivel de audio con que lo ajusto? con la bobina?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 2, 2008)

vassillij, por un momento se me ocurrió no responder... pero bueno... es un detallito que no podemos dejar pasar. Al aplicar una señal de audio a la entrada del transmisor, podemos emplear un receptor como testigo y subir el volumen del audio aplicado hasta el punto en que llegue a distorsionar. Ese umbral sería el 100% de modulación. En los receptores de los centros musicales que estamos acostumbrados a ver por aca (AIWA NSX-5555 en mi caso), tienen una especie de analizador de espectro donde una barra vertical de leds se enciende segun las frecuencias sonoras recibidas. Tendríamos que mirar la de 1khz (o la mas cercana... posiblemente, la unica que funcione con nuestro audio de 1khz) y ajustar el volumen de entrada al transmisor hasta que llegue a la ultima barrita antes del rojo. Con esto tenemos un volumen comparable a las demas estaciones de radio. Obviamente, esto depende mucho del proceso previo del sonido... ya que otras frecuencias como pueden ser los graves, pueden abarcar un poco más que los agudos (que es lo que mas nos interesa en estos casos).

Espero haber sido claro... sin embargo, un simple vúmetro es mejor que esto.


----------



## vassillij (Sep 2, 2008)

ok gracias por contestar, perdon por no estar a tu nivel, en estos momento estoy haciendo el ingreso de la facultad, si dios quiere dentro de 5 o 6 años me reciba de ingeniero en electronica, mas que nada ago estos pequeños circuitos para aprender, de todos modos estoy leyendo un libro de teoria del circuito( espero que me sirva de algo).....bueno punto y aparte.....primero ya se lo que me dicis pero yo no tengo un minicomponente para hacer ese testeo, de todos modos mi objetivo es transmitir lo que repodusco con la placa de audio de mi pc, utilizando el winamp como software de reproduccion, por lo tanto al volumen lo regulo desde el software, lo que si tengo es un estereo de auto... lo mas proximo a un recesptor. asique me la tendre que arreglar con eso.


... otra cosa ahora.... todvia no llega el cristal de 38khz tengo la esperanza de que llegara pronto, por lo que lei el ic ya trae un reloj interno de 19khz y asi trensmite en mono, la pregunta es ¿en donde va el cristal no engo que poner nada o le tengo que poner un puente entre el capacitor y el pin para que transmita?, y otra pregunta, el ic se puede alimentar con 1,5 y hasta 3 v ¿cual es la tensión recomendable?¿lo puedo alimentar con una pila sin que afecte la transmisión? desde ya muchas gracias.

haaa ultima cosita si conocen algun libro de lectronica que me puedan recomendar le estare muy agradecido, de paso me saco las dudas de ahi y no ando preguntando "barbaridades"


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2008)

vassillij, es cierto... no estás a mi nivel... estás por encima. Yo ni el secundario terminé  Así que dentro de muy poquito vas a salir resolviendo mucho más que muchos en este foro. Así que metele nomás.

Sin el cristal, el aparato funciona, solo que en mono. El cristal va en serie con un condensador de 10pF entre las patas 5 y 6.

Leí por ahí que el ba1404 es más estable a 1.5v (solo que con mucha menos potencia...) por lo que vas a tener que asumir que su alcance no sea de más de unos pocos metros (con suerte).

La verdad que bibliografía impresa no conozco, pero será cuestión de buscar. No te hagas problemas por preguntar barbaridades porque yo suelo responder ganzadas jeje además así aprendemos todos. Este foro ha sido mi escuela en los últimos dos años y me juego a que tambien la de muchos más. Se puede comprobar usando el buscador del foro.


----------



## gulanito (Sep 23, 2008)

Hola que tal.
Les comento que recientemente me he construído este circuito basado en el famoso ba1404.
Como era de esperar, no pude conseguir ningun cristal de 38 KHZ en ningun lugar. De modo que leí este tread (se dice así?) entero a ver que soluciones proponían. Dado que tenía un pic 16f84 me sente y lo programé para que entregue la frecuencia de 38 KHZ. El cristal utilizado para el pic es de 4 MHZ, lo cual me permite dircriminar de a 1 useg (un ciclo de instrucción son 4 ciclos de reloj). De esa manera logré programarlo para que entregara una señal cuadrada de 38,46 KHZ (es la frecuencia más cercana a 38 KHZ que se puede obtener con el pic funcionando a 4 MHZ). 

Lo medí con un osciloscopio digital y felizmente midió esa frecuencia, con una presición asombrosa.
Procedí a conectar el pic como se sugirió varias páginas atrás en este tread (Carlosdaniel, mensaje 26, página 3, ver imagen), el resultado fué nulo, ni vestigios de emisión en estereo.

*Las preguntas son las siguientes:*

_1)Entiendo que la frecuencia necesite ser de 38 KHZ, pero con cuanta presición, es decir 38,46 KHZ es aceptable? o me debo acercar aún más, por ejemplo con el pic a 20 MHZ podría generar a 37,87 KHZ o  38,167 KHZ. En fin, cuánto me puedo desviar de 38 KHZ?

2)Cuál debe ser el duty cicle de la señal cuadrada, es decir, da igual si el 50% es uno y el 50% es cero , por cada ciclo, o necesita algún ciclo de trabajo en particular?

3)Qué niveles de tensión son aceptables para la onda cuadrada? 0 y 3 volts?

4)Es correcto conectar el Pic de esa manera? Lo que me llama la atención es que creería que el ba1404 junto con el cristal forma el oscilador a 30 KHZ, sin embargo con el pic yo le estoy entrgando esa señal ya generada. Es decir, la pata 5 del 1404 es una entrada de reloj? Pregunto porque desconozco el funcionamiento del cristal, y no se si funcionando con el cristal la señal de 38KHZ está presente en la pata 5 o recién aparece como tal en un punto interno del integrado._

Muchas gracias y espero haber sido claro, espero alguna respuesta.

Muchas gracias de nuevo, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 8, 2008)

Gente, de pura casualidad me topé con un circuito que emplea un ba1404 como vco y codificador estéreo, un mc145151 como pll, cuatro etapas amplificadoras y un poderoso cuarto de watt a la salida!

esta es la url: http://schematronics.blogspot.com/2008/03/mc145151-pll-fm-stereo-transmitter.html

Lo interesante es para quien esta dispuesto a gastar lo que cuesta el pll (y no se cuanto cuesta el prescaler), siempre y cuando lo consiga (problema similar al cristal de 38kilos) es que son pocos componentes y el diseño no parece presentar muchos problemas de construcción.

Creo que con este circuito se resuelven varias cuestiones tocadas a lo largo del tema. Saludos,


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2008)

respondiendo a la primera pregunta de gulanito

de la frecuencia de 38KHz te puedes desviar 4Hz

y de la de 19KHZ se aceptan 2% de desvio.

en el libro que lei eso tambien decia que la potencia minima debe ser de 1dB, pero no entendi muy bien eso





saludos


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Ene 5, 2009)

Buenas muchachos...
Lo primero de todo, desearos un feliz 2009.
Yo ya he arreglado mi problemilla con que sólo encontraba el encapsulado en SMD.
Así que finalmente, me he encontrado con esto:
BA1404F Japanese Datasheet
BA1404F English Datasheet 
Y me he fabricado un adaptador a base de Proteus, una placa positiva y un par de tiras de pines.  Asunto resuelto. Ahora toca volver a repetir el circuito con el apaño.
Un saludo.


----------



## ELECTRON12 (Feb 4, 2009)

buenas noches amigos puesto que muchos de ustedes han fabricado este circuito quiero saber a cuantos metros puede iradiar la señal en campo abierto . es para saber si me sirve para una proyecto que pienzo hacer.

desde ahora muchas por responder mi pregunta


----------



## Blauered (Feb 5, 2009)

ELECTRON12, que tal, pues solo comentarte que el alcance que he obtenido con el puro circuito sin amplificador ha sido no mayor a 30-40 metros... y eso con un dipolito bien sintonizado.
Te recomiendo como adicinal un amplificadorcito, para sumarle mas potencia y distancia de cobertura.
Aqui mismo hay uno posteado un amplificador "No Tune", perfecto para éste circuito.
Mucha suerte!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 6, 2009)

gente, alguien podría sugerir un pcb para este cto?: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_oH9cuSJx7ZY/R9AKVnelGHI/AAAAAAAAAJ8/VOFvtICpblg/s1600/FMtXSt.gif.png

verdaderamente es un proyecto caro... muy caro diría yo... pero creo que vale la pena... tenemos unos 50 pesos que vale el mc145151, el prescaler vale unos 80 pesos, el 1971 vale entre 15 y 20 pesos, lo que hace considerdar si fabricarlo o comprar un módulo armado y listo para usar por $150... de cualquier manera, no hay nada como lo hecho en casa...


----------



## djchinomix (Feb 6, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30318.html

dj_glenn echa un vistaso ahi...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 6, 2009)

buenisimo djchinomix! será cuestión de probar... ahora... estaba pensando... todas las etapas que tiene ese circuito son para lograr al final 250mw... pero el 2sc1971 se suele usar para potencias de 7 watts así que me parece un desperdicio... si lo dejamos en una etapa cercana a 50mw de ahí podemos usar un mrf237 (que vale 3 veces más que el 2sc1971), que puede llevar los 50mw a unos 5 watts generosos...


----------



## randall (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola, alguien de casualidad tiene el circuito impreso para montarlo, ya tengo todas las piezas y quiero probarlo, me seria de gran ayuda el impreso, muchas gracias.


----------



## randall (Jul 28, 2009)

ya lo monte y me funcino, le cambie algunas cosas para mejorarlo cuando lo tenga todo terminado lo posteo, ahora quiero saber de algun amplificador para darle mas potencia, si alguien sabe no dude en decirme, gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2009)

mirá este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30318.html

es el mismo ba1404 pero con etapas de potencia y sintetizador de frecuencia...


----------



## savart (Dic 7, 2009)

El diseño original , lo arme en el protoboard, capte la señal, pero con un ruido horrible, por eso he decidido hacerlo en el pcb, pero quiero hacerle arreglos para mejorar la calidad de la transmision significativamente, y ademas poder controlar en que frecuencia emitir, asi que dejo mi diseño en proteus para que porfavor me ayuden.

- ¿Esta bien colocado el regulador de voltaje?
- ¿Esta bien reemplazado el inductor variable del diseño original por el inductor y el trimmer?

Consegui el cristal "profetico" de 38KHz en una chatarreria...
- ¿Como sé si el cristal funciona correctamente?

- ¿Puedo colocar el regulador de voltaje y el transmisor en una misma placa, y toda la placa dentro de una caja metalica? ¿hay alguna recomendacion especial?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2009)

... si lo probaste sin audio, es posible que de ahí venga el ruido. El cristal lo podes probar con cualquier frecuenciometro que mida cristales... también creo (no estoy seguro) que se puede hacer con la placa de sonido de la pc, empleando un soft que hace de frecuenciometro y analizador de espectro limitadoa las capacidades de tu driver de sonido.

El regulador está bien colocado. El inductor y el trimer perfectamente van en reemplazo del "inductor".

Todo puede ser ensamblado en la misma placa... entre menos cables tengas, menos posibilidades de ruidos y en cierto modo, más estable será tu circuito. La caja metálica es una excelente solución para evitar perturbaciones de otras fuentes.

La recomendación es que todo esto no es tan necesario. Si es cierto que vas a tener un transmisor estéreo y compacto... sin potencia (más que algunas decenas de metros con suerte) pero buen modulador. La verdad que no se me ocurre como mejorar la señal más que poniendo amplificadores (de los que no me funcionan jajaa)

bueno, suerte en tu proyecto.


----------



## savart (Dic 13, 2009)

Ya termine mi pcb y ya compre todos los materiales necesarios, pero hay un par de dudas que me invaden:

- He armado el regulador de voltaje en el protoboard con un diodo zener (soporta hasta 2.4v) pero el voltaje de salida es de tan solo 0.73v, l¿es suficiente para que funcione el ba1404? (adjunto imagen para un mejor entendimiento)

- Otra cosa que me preocupa, es que al hacer funcionar el regulador de voltaje, el 7805 calienta hasta aprox 80 - 100 ºC; ¿esto es normal? ¿hay algo que podria modificar en el circuito para que no caliente tanto?


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 17, 2009)

El esquema se ve correcto. ¿No vas a tener el regulador defectuoso o mal conectado?


----------



## livestrong (Abr 29, 2010)

Se DjGlen, se podria buscar el cristal en un chasis de tv?


----------



## segama (Ago 1, 2010)

hola gente ,bueno en internet encontre el diagrama de un transmisor con el ba1404 en este link http://electronics-diy.com/BA1404_Stereo_FM_Transmitter.php ,desde entonces estube avanzando pero no encontraba la falla,pense que la bobina estaba sintonizando fuera del rango, pero despues de varios calculos con el condensador y la inductancia seguia el problema ,ahora no se que puede estar fallando ,tambien el integrado el ba1404 ya lo cambie pensando que estaba quemado,no tengo idea que puede estar mal ,tambien implemente una etapa amplificadora http://paradeesaya.co.cc/forum/showthread.php?tid=142 que no tiene mucha ganacia pero lo utilizo con la intencion de aumentar en algo la señal ,el amplificador esta impecable ,el problema esta en el transmisor no logro generar la señal ,cualquier ayuda por favor respondan ,adjunto las fotos de los componentes que utilice .saludos a todos


----------



## Toti97 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hola
una pregunta?? puedo reemplazar el BA1404 por un BA 6405??
La verdad que no tengo ideaa
ayudaa


----------



## GIOVANNY MARTINEZ (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola dice no conosen valores de cristales para dividir que den 38khz, si los hay por ejemplo un cristal de 9728000 y dividir esa frecuencia por 256, un cristal de 4864000 y dividir por 128, un crital de 7600000 dividir por 200, y por ultimo un divisor de baja frecuencia con un resonador de 456 khz dividirlo por 12 mucha suerte


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2010)

455 / 6 = 75,833333333333333333333333333333 / 2 = 37,916666666666666666666666666667

3579,545 / 47 = 76,160531914893617021276595744681 / 2 = 38,08026595744680851063829787234

esos son los dos que tengo probados y estan dentro del rango de error.


----------



## wialejo (Dic 24, 2010)

Quiero hacer el transmisor fm stereo, alguien sabe donde puedo comprar el ba1404 y crystal de 38khz en bogota colombia pues lo he buscado y me ha sido imposible, agradeceria la ayuda


----------



## GIOVANNY MARTINEZ (Dic 24, 2010)

El BA1404 se consegue en betacolor o donde antes funcionaba tekcien el ultimo que compre me costo $10000 y el cristal de 38khz se consigue en Barranquilla www.ingetcolombia.com cuesta $12000 pero sale mas economico un cristal de 456khz y dividir por 12 para los 38 y despues por 2 para los 19 del tono piloto


----------



## wialejo (Dic 28, 2010)

gracias giovanny, me podrias dar la direccion del sitio o por donde queda y un cristal de 32khz me funcionaria??


----------



## GIOVANNY MARTINEZ (Dic 28, 2010)

Cordial saludo wialejo, el cristal de 32khz no le sirve, la portadora tiene que estar exactamente en 38khz, la primera direccion donde puede conseguir el BA1404 es en la Calle 21 # 8-43 y la segunda direccion queda dos cuadras mas hacia el norte sobre la Cra 9 entre calle 22 y 23 en Betacolor y sobre el cristal lo puede conseguir en Barranquilla, pero puede armar el circuito para dividir la frecuencia de un cristal 456khz puede armarlo con toda seguridad que si funciona yo lo arme y trabaja perfectamente si se resuelve armarlo y no tiene el diagrama me avisa para cargarlo.
Suerte.


----------



## wialejo (Dic 31, 2010)

gracias, giovanny muy amable, y seria perfecto si subes el diagrama, pues no se como dividir la frecuencia.

Quiero montarlo de una pero quiero alimentarlo con una pila AAA recargable y cuando lo conecte al puerto USB se alimente con este y a su vez cargue la batería, creo q quedaría muy completo.

conoces de algún circuito o algo parecido que haga esto. te lo agradecería bastante


----------



## GIOVANNY MARTINEZ (Ene 5, 2011)

Cordial saludo amigo Hay adjunto el diagrama divisor para el cristal de 456khz, y  tambien otro archivo con dos opciones a regular, los dos me parecen buenos pero el mas preciso puede ser el del transistor con el zener, a y recordé que en la Red electronica Cra 9 con calle 20 tambien vendian el BA1404 y suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 6, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El cristal de 38 no es fàcil de conseguir... pero lo podes improvisar... podes usar un 555 como se explicò en este tema, podes usar un resitencia y un condensador en serie, como ya se explicò en este tema. Solo es cuestiòn de leer pàginas anteriores. Segùn vengo aprendiendo... los cristales no tienen la estabilidad que dicen... por eso es que se ve mucho eso de poner un condensador en serie al cristal (como en el circuito propuesto inicialmente). Cada tanto (en la mayorìa de los casos, cada mucho), hay que retocar el valor del condensador o cambiar el cristal, pero esto es despues de muchas operaciones o años de operaciòn.
> 
> Tengo funcionando un codificador estèreo un poco màs rebuscado que esto y el tono de 38khz se hace con una resistencia y un condensador variable en serie. En fin... funciona.
> 
> De ultima, si es solo para probar, supongo que es posible generarlo con la tarjeta de sonido de la pc. (si no es mucha ganzada de mi parte)


 

Aca en PERÚ venden el crystal de 38 khz a 1 sol (masomenos USD 0.4) y el BA1404 a 4 soles (masomenos USD 1.4) lo encontré al toque nomas.. asi que recien voy a armar este transmisor, también la inductancia variable la venden a 0.5 soles (masomenos USD  0.2) barato nomas... si alguien necesita podria hacer el envio aunque saldria mas caro creo..


----------



## asterión (Ago 7, 2011)

aldaris565, me das la dirección o alguna seña de como llegaste? yo también vivo en Lima y no he encontrado el cristal...


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 8, 2011)

asterión dijo:


> aldaris565, me das la dirección o alguna seña de como llegaste? yo también vivo en Lima y no he encontrado el cristal...



Jr Paruro 1337 .. 1 sol el cristal  bueno me pondré a hacer el pcb para armar este Tx.. de hoy no pasa, más tarde les cuento que tal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2011)

Saludos a todos deste foro ! aqui un dica : es possible canbiar el cristal de 38Khz + el capacitor ceramico de 10 pF por uno trimer ajustable de 60 pF ! . 
Primero con ayuda de uno receptor estereo de FM se sintoniza la portadora de RF , despues con una ferramienta aislante se ajusta el trimer hasta que el LED indicador de estereo  del receptor se acienda indicando el tono piloto de 19Khz es correcto  .
Este modo funciona , no tiene la estabilidad del cristal de quartz pero enquanto no se tiene el "benticto cristal de 38 Khz " es possible testear un poquito (je je je je ).
Una buena suerte a todos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## micropepe (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola, he revisado este hilo sobre el dichoso cristal de 38KHz. La conclusion es que debe ser una señal con poco error de frecuencia, pero ¿Es correcto inyectar una señal cuadrada de 38KHz?

Gracias por todo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 25, 2012)

aldaris565 dijo:


> Jr Paruro 1337 .. 1 sol el cristal  bueno me pondré a hacer el pcb para armar este Tx.. de hoy no pasa, más tarde les cuento que tal


 
creo que tenemos las divisas al mismo precio... por aca cuesta mucho más.


----------



## micropepe (Jun 2, 2012)

Bueno, tengo funcionando el circuitillo, con cristal de 38KHz, llega el estereo, pero cuando no hay señal de audio se escucha un zumbido ¿a que puede deberse?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## GIOVANNY MARTINEZ (Jun 2, 2012)

micropepe dijo:


> Bueno, tengo funcionando el circuitillo, con cristal de 38KHz, llega el estereo, pero cuando no hay señal de audio se escucha un zumbido ¿a que puede deberse?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo.




Hola a todos, creo que el problema esta en la bobina osciladora hay que calibrarla para subir o bajar la frecuencia portadora para sintonizar en todo el centro del canal, esto sucede por la falta de un circuito pll, ayúdate con un contador de frecuencia Suerte.


----------



## felixurbina (Nov 3, 2013)

GIOVANNY MARTINEZ dijo:


> Cordial saludo wialejo, el cristal de 32khz no le sirve, la portadora tiene que estar exactamente en 38khz, la primera direccion donde puede conseguir el BA1404 es en la Calle 21 # 8-43 y la segunda direccion queda dos cuadras mas hacia el norte sobre la Cra 9 entre calle 22 y 23 en Betacolor y sobre el cristal lo puede conseguir en Barranquilla, pero puede armar el circuito para dividir la frecuencia de un cristal 456khz puede armarlo con toda seguridad que si funciona yo lo arme y trabaja perfectamente si se resuelve armarlo y no tiene el diagrama me avisa para cargarlo.
> Suerte.



Buenas.. soy nuevo en esto, estoy intentando montar el BA1404 pero primero quiero simularlo y en los simuladores q*UE *uso no aparece. si alguno sabe que simulador puedo usar que me diga por favor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2013)

felixurbina dijo:


> Buenas.. soy nuevo en esto, estoy intentando montar el BA1404 pero primero quiero simularlo y en los simuladores q*UE *uso no aparece. si alguno sabe que simulador puedo usar que me diga por favor


Hola caro Felixurbina , hasta onde se no hay el BA1404 en la biblioteca de simuladores virtuales , pero hay en la internet muchos proyectos  que realmente andam mui bien , basta buscar en "Imagens" y listo , ustedes ira mirar una infinidad de proyectos con el BA1404 .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Nov 18, 2013)

cordial saludo, se que este tema esta mas que abandonado pero no falta a quien le llegara una nueva notificación.
este circuito con el ba1404 en general trabaja bien el problema es que al colocarlo a trabajar con el cristal y empieza  a generar la subportadora de 19 khz que hace encender el piloto en el receptor,genera un ruido como de cascada incluso al colocar las entradas de audio a tierra, en el receptor se escucha en el fondo este ruido. le hice un oscilador externo de 38 khz y al sintonizarlo  y genera el estéreo el sonido de fondo se hace evidente, al desintonizar la señal de 38 kilohertz y vuelve a quedar en monofonico desaparece mucho el  ruido.
la idea de hacer este circuito es  por el estéreo  o si no mas bien se hace un oscilador normal. alguien le ha podido quitar o mermar este sonido a este circuito?? me podrían contar como ? gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola caro Johenrod lo ruido de "cascata" que mencionas quizaz puede sener quitado conectando en las entradas (pino 1 y 18 ) un capacitor de 1nF para tierra (sugerencia de lo proprio fabricante en la hoja de datos).Generalmiente una recepciõn en estereo es mas "ruidosa" en relaciõn a una mono por tener una banda mucho mas ancha pero iso ocorre con sinales de recepcion mala o mediocre (sinal demasiado fraco) haora un bueno sinal y ese ruido de cascata no deve sener alto a punto de molestar.
Un punto a sener observado es si lo sinal piloto (19Khz)acaso no estas mui alto , donde el deve sener solamiente 10% de modulaciõn o sea 7,5Khz de desvio FM y nada mas . otro punto a sener observado es la rejeiciõn de la subportadora de 38Khz que es ayustada en un trimpot entre los pinos 17 y 16 .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 5, 2014)

saludos yo tengo un transmisor tambien con el ba1404f y su   cristal ya que es un minitransmisor , mi pregunta que miliwatts bota este integrado ya que en el datasheet no veo cuanto manda este dichoso transmisor con ese integrado y como lo amplifico algun amplificador linel, ya que anteriormente construi uno, pero no me sirvio ya que segun el integrado bh1415f no se en realidad cuanto manda tampoco pero no sirvio segun no excito al amplificador que realice.


----------



## GIOVANNY MARTINEZ (Ago 5, 2014)

Amigo achi6000 la verdad ese IC no creo que saque mas de 50 miliwattios y para amplificar sugiero empezar con unos 2n2222 para excitar un transistor de 1W, en lo que mas me he enfocado es en la parte de control en como conseguir el programa para un PIC para controlar un MC145170 para que sea mas exacto y no se corra de frecuencia 

suerte.


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 6, 2014)

GIOVANNY MARTINEZ dijo:


> Amigo achi6000 la verdad ese IC no creo que saque mas de 50 miliwattios y para amplificar sugiero empezar con unos 2n2222 para excitar un transistor de 1W, en lo que mas me he enfocado es en la parte de control en como conseguir el programa para un PIC para controlar un MC145170 para que sea mas exacto y no se corra de frecuencia
> 
> suerte.



aja yo lo que tengo son 2 transistores 2n2222A serviran y que circuito me sirve para amplificar con el 2n2222A ya que no consigo el 2n2222


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2014)

Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales desde Brasil ! , desafortunadamente un CI BA1404 consegue invertir solamente una fración de miliwattios , asi es nesesario un preamplificador de pelo menos dos estagios amplificadores , yo recomendo enplear para eso dos transistores BF199 ya que los bendictos MPSH10 o mejor aun MPSH17 son raros en si obtenir en algunas latitudes.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.





GIOVANNY MARTINEZ dijo:


> Amigo achi6000 la verdad ese IC no creo que saque mas de 50 miliwattios y para amplificar sugiero empezar con unos 2n2222 para excitar un transistor de 1W, en lo que mas me he enfocado es en la parte de control en como conseguir el programa para un PIC para controlar un MC145170 para que sea mas exacto y no se corra de frecuencia
> 
> suerte.



Lo que buscas en realidad es un KIT Norte Americano "Ramsey FM25" , pero creo que haya algo sobre ese tema en la internet ( San Google), hay que buscar .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GIOVANNY MARTINEZ (Ago 7, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> aja yo lo que tengo son 2 transistores 2n2222A serviran y que circuito me sirve para amplificar con el 2n2222A ya que no consigo el 2n2222







Amigo pues el 2n2222a para comenzar es el preciso espero que el diagrama adjunto le sea de gran utilidad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola a todos dejo aca un circuito conprobado 100% sacado de un transmissor (engineria reversa jajajaja). Ese amplifica lo sinal de uno BA1404 hasta 500mWattios , suficiente para excitar un paso de 5 Wattios o mas .
Los inductores son construidos con hilo de cubre barnizado calibre 22 AWG y son enrolados en un diametro de 5 m/m ( 5,5 espiras para los MPSH17 y 2,5 espiras para lo 2N4427) , los trimers de salida son de 6 a 60 pF ( Murata amarillo). Lo transistor 2N4427 nesecita de un dissipador de calor tipo estreja.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.

P.D. picar dos veses sobre lo dibujo para puder mirar mejor (mas ampliado)


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 7, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos dejo aca un circuito conprobado 100% sacado de un transmissor (engineria reversa jajajaja). Ese amplifica lo sinal de uno BA1404 hasta 500mWattios , suficiente para excitar un paso de 5 Wattios o mas .
> Los inductores son construidos con hilo de cubre barnizado calibre 22 AWG y son enrolados en un diametro de 5 m/m ( 5,5 espiras para los MPSH17 y 2,5 espiras para lo 2N4427) , los trimers de salida son de 6 a 60 pF ( Murata amarillo). Lo transistor 2N4427 nesecita de un dissipador de calor tipo estreja.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos !
> Att.
> ...




yo solo tengo 3 transistores 2n4427 osea el NTE346, y NTE 340 tengo 2 y 2n2222A tengo 2 eso son los unicos que tengo para Rf, los que pones en el diagrama los mpsh no.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> yo solo tengo 3 transistores 2n4427 osea el NTE346, y NTE 340 tengo 2 y 2n2222A tengo 2 eso son los unicos que tengo para Rf, los que pones en el diagrama los mpsh no.


Hay que esperimentar , una vez que un NO ya tiene en las manos ................
Tente tanbien buscar por alguns BF199 que son buenos para andar en RF.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 7, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hay que esperimentar , una vez que un NO ya tiene en las manos ................
> Tente tanbien buscar por alguns BF199 que son buenos para andar en RF.
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.




los que nombre son los que hay, no se consiguen mas amigo lamentablemente


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 21, 2014)

Buenas, os hago una pregunta... a los que habeis conseguido montar el circuito con el cristal original de 38 khz y el cristal... ¿como os funciono? ¿hace ruidos de fondo? ¿tiene buena calidad de sonido?

Un saludo.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 21, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, os hago una pregunta... a los que habeis conseguido montar el circuito con el cristal original de 38 khz y el cristal... ¿como os funciono? ¿hace ruidos de fondo? ¿tiene buena calidad de sonido?
> 
> Un saludo.


compañero,,, no importa la forma en la cual se generen los 38khz sea con cristal o con oscilador externo, (si alguien necesita el diagrama de como hacerlo con una bobina de FI y un transistor me dice por favor y lo subo)- tan pronto entra en modo estereo el ruido de fondo se hace notar de inmediato, es uno de los problemas que encontre al armar este circuito, solo se puede reducir un poco colocando desacoplo a tierra con condensadores y resistencias en las entradas de audio.
vale agregar que es muy importante colocar cable blindado de excelente calidad en la entrada de audio y lo mas corto posible.
saludos, Jorge


----------



## micropepe (Oct 21, 2014)

Exacto, así es, al entrar en modo estereo se escuchan ruidos de fondo.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 1, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos, he montado esto, es un circuito para usar el BA1404 a modo de generador estereo...






El resultado, espectacular, ni un ruido de fondo, NADA, la separación no es gran cosa pero cumple con su cometido, genera una señal MPX estéreo...


----------



## micropepe (Nov 1, 2014)

Supongo que has usado ese esquema como generador, y luego te has echo un emisor de FM al que le has metido esa señal MPX como moduladora. ¿podrias poner el esquema?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 1, 2014)

micropepe dijo:


> Supongo que has usado ese esquema como generador, y luego te has echo un emisor de FM al que le has metido esa señal MPX como moduladora. ¿podrias poner el esquema?


Y con eso quízaz tanbien pudemos ayudar a lograr mejorar aun mas la separación de canales (diafonia) , en que aclaras no sener asi tan buena.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Nov 1, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, he montado esto, es un circuito para usar el BA1404 a modo de generador estereo...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JZ19ems.jpg
> El resultado, espectacular, ni un ruido de fondo, NADA, la separación no es gran cosa pero cumple con su cometido, genera una señal MPX estéreo...



cordial saludo, llama a la tencion de que hayas podido lograr esto, podrias tan amable por favor decirnos que tiopo de condensadores utilizaste ( ceremicos poliester etc..) ademas seria util ver la plaqueta de circuito impreso y ver si es de baquelita o de fibra de vidrio o tambien la manera de conexion de las pistas podria ser un factor determinante. gracias por compartirlo.
 jorge


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 2, 2014)

Bueno, a micropepe decir que el esquema está adjuntado en el mensaje (subido a imgur), lo he hecho en placa uniprint, uniendo algunos componentes con cablecitos, con condensadores de los normales, electroliticos y cerámicos de "lenteja". El emisor es un kit español de los 80, saleskit SK-141. 

La fuente de alimentación es casera, con LM317 proporcionando 2,6 V al circuito, una cosa curiosa es que en el puente rectificador hay un condensador de 10 nF en paralelo con cada diodo, para suprimir los picos de recuperación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno, a micropepe decir que el esquema está adjuntado en el mensaje (subido a imgur), lo he hecho en placa uniprint, uniendo algunos componentes con cablecitos, con condensadores de los normales, electroliticos y cerámicos de "lenteja". El emisor es un kit español de los 80, saleskit SK-141.
> 
> La fuente de alimentación es casera, con LM317 proporcionando 2,6 V al circuito, una cosa curiosa es que en el puente rectificador hay un condensador de 10 nF en paralelo con cada diodo, para suprimir los picos de recuperación.


Hola a todos , caro Andrxx , ? acaso usedes tiene en las manos lo diagrama esquemactico dese kit SK-141 ? , te pregunto eso porque creo sener possible mejorar aun mas la separación de canales (diafonia) en que aclaras no sener tan buena asi , pero es nesesario conocer lo circuito del emissor de modo analizar lo que puede sener canbiado de modo mejorar esa diafonia.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 2, 2014)

Daniel, sé por donde vas, te refieres acaso a que el emisor no trate bien el espectro entre los 19 y los 38 khz, la respuesta es muy buena y he enchufado a ese transmisor otros codificadores con muy bueno resultado, aqui teneis el esquema...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, sé por donde vas, te refieres acaso a que el emisor no trate bien el espectro entre los 19 y los 38 khz, la respuesta es muy buena y he enchufado a ese transmisor otros codificadores con muy bueno resultado, aqui teneis el esquema...
> 
> http://oi46.tinypic.com/2e0ikn5.jpg


En realidad lo transmissor tiene que tener obrigatoriamente una respuesta de audio plana en un rango de 20Hz hasta 53Khz para una buena performance en lo estereo. 
Bueno te dejo aca unas dicas y quizaz mejore aun mas la separación entre canales (diafonia) ,  pero hay que esperimentar .
Quitar lo capacitor de 1nF que estas conectado entre lo colector de "T3" y masa (tierra)
Agreque en paralelo con "C2" (100nF) un capacitor electrolitico de 10uF X 16V , pero hay que averiguar con un multimetro donde la tensión es mas alta( o colector de "T3" o la junción de los dos resistores de 100Kohmios con lo resistor de 10Kohmios) en relación a la tierra y conectar lo positivo dese capacitor electrolitico. 
Bajar lo valor resistivo del potenciometro de entrada de 47Kohmios para 5Kohmios.
Aumentar lo capacitor electrolitico de entrada ( ese conectado en lo potenciometro "P1" y base de "T1")de 1uF para 10uF y agregar en paralelo con el un capacitor de 100nF.
Todo eso en que aclaro aca es "experimental" ,  tentativa y erro , portanto esperimente paso a paso y averigue si realmente mejora o no ,? hay mejora ? , ! si ! bueno entonses adelante para lo proximo paso , ? no hay mejora ?, regressamos como estabas y adelante a lo proximo paso . 
!Fuerte abrazo , buena suerte y despues conte aca  como se paso! .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D.  se no for de muchas molestias, ?? poderia ustedes fornir datos contrutivos de las bobinas y choques ??


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 3, 2014)

No, molestia ninguna, los choques son VK200, las bobinas y sus vueltas vienen en el esquema, L1, son 3,5 vueltas sobre una horma con nucleo de ferrita variable...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro Andrxx te dejo aca un preenfasis mui sensillo pero efectivo para su transmissor "SK141" , te recomendo enplear un capacitor de 10nF de poliester mectalizado , ceramico disco NO es prolijo en esa aplicación.
Canbiando lo valor dese capacitor canbiamos lo indice de preenfasis , portanto experimente otros valores conforme tu gusto ( mas o menos brillo en lo audio ).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte"
Att.
Daniel Lopes.

P.D. despues contenos como te fue


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 29, 2016)

Bueas. Revivo el tema. Construí un transmisor con este IC pero estoy teniendo muy baja potencia a la salida (a más de 30cm del transmisor ya no recibo nada) a alguien le pasó lo mismo? dejo fotos del circuito que use y de la placa. Si alguien le interesa el archivo de Eagle avise y lo subo. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 29, 2016)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Bueas. Revivo el tema. Construí un transmisor con este IC pero estoy teniendo muy baja potencia a la salida (a más de 30cm del transmisor ya no recibo nada) a alguien le pasó lo mismo? dejo fotos del circuito que use y de la placa. Si alguien le interesa el archivo de Eagle avise y lo subo. Saludos.


Hola caro Don Cyborg16 mui probablemente lo problema es lo valor equivocado del resistor "R1" (10KOhmios es demasiado alto) , te recomendo altamente canbiar ese valor por uno de 270R (Ohms) y si possible for poner en serie con el un inductor de algunos uHenrios  , en realidad ese valor no es critico y puede sener algo entre 1,5uH hasta 10uH , donde su función es barrar la RF presente en ese ramo para el que no si pierca en la alimentación   
Eses inductores generalmente mas parece un resistor "verde" con cintas coloridas que aclaram su valor inductivo .
Serias de mucha ayuda tener disponible en las manos un frequenzimetro digital  , eso porque ustedes puede estar en realidad sintonizando un sinal espurio o harmonico dese transmissorzito , eso tanbien esplicaria  un alcançe tan bajo o mejor mediocre (30cm).
!Suerte en los desahollos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (May 30, 2016)

Eso iba a decir, a ver si estás radiando un armónico...


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 30, 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas. Voy a probar lo de la resistencia y comento. En efecto, la segunda bobinita que se ve en la foto la cambié por un choque de 2,7uH y se redujo un poco el ruido. Lo de estar agarrando un armónico lo pensé, aunque la frecuencia en la que está transmitiendo es muy cercana a la que pretendía con los cálculos del inductor. Igual en la semana lo voy a llevar a la facu para ver qué está pasando con una analizador de espectro. Saludos.

Edit. Mejoró enormemente cambiando la resistencia  igual le puse 330R porque era lo que tenía a mano. Habrá mucha diferencia con la de 270? No me termina de convencer todavía. La calidad de sonido es excelente, pero la estabilidad de frecuencia con núcleo de aire no tanto.


----------



## danielgpalacios (Oct 16, 2019)

Hola buen dia
Estoy armando este circuito.
Alguien tiene un pequeño amplificador de un transistor para este circuito?
Saludos


----------

